# For Boxboy



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I rigged this up temporary till I figure what I want to do. I have a problem because of the filter chamber so the bracket does not reach far enough but this is good for now . I have to pick up a slim line heater.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks very nice Pat  Thanks for sharing the photos, cant wait to see everything grow in nicely.
Anytime you got a question, Im here to help out


----------

